# Suche Thriller wie *Die Leiche der Anna Fritz* oder *The Body*?



## NeymarTorres (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo ich suche gute Thriller Filme, und mit Gute meine ich Wirklich sehr gute 
Wie The Stepfather (Psycho Thriller) Oder die Leiche der Anna Fritz (wo man bis zum Ende mitfiebert ob Sie entkommt) oder *The Body (wo man sich ständig Fragt, Lebt die Frau noch, ist es Ihr Geist der Lebt oder spielt jemand einen Üblen Scherz)
Oder Black Cadillac (Mystery Thriller) wo man sich bis zum Ende Fragt *wer fährt das Auto und warum verfolgt er Sie?).
Kennt jemand so ähnliche Filme, bitte kommt mir nicht mit Sachen wie Saw oder Texas Massaker, ich suche nur Thriller die aber dennoch etwas Mysteriös und Gruselig sind weil man Nie weiß (wer ist es ) oder Warum tut er es?

Gerne auch Filme über Leichenschauhäuser oder Friedhöfe wo so etwas Geschieht, oder eine Leiche verschwindet oder Aufwacht etc. Aber in Richtung Thriller , Spannung und Mysterie nicht Massaker Horror.


----------



## Red-Hood (29. Februar 2016)

Transsiberian war damals im Kino recht spannend.
Wenn man Thriller mag, wird man bestimmt gut unterhalten.


----------

